# How many of you guys had your rigs out on the ice yet.



## bentrod (Nov 27, 2004)

Saw one on the ice today, the only one so far.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I was out last weekend, will also be out tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Heck they have cars and trucks on the lake at the Palm's road ramp aka "Fairhaven" I even drove on it for about 50 yards and then came back in.. When I was in high school I use to run my dune buggy all over that lake havent been on it since then.. Cya Slick


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

There is alot of them running around.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Been out on a couple of different lakes in the past week.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Had mine on LSC yesterday.


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

Finally got my set up out on the ice today. Makes it really nice to be able to scoot from spot to spot. 

I was targeting Walleye. Slow morning. 10:30 AM I spotted two Walleye on the Auqa-view. They stayed about 8 to 10 feet away. Then they drifted off. Several minutes later a nice pike was seen. No takers today though. But I found them...


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I have been out several times with mine. and plan on several more.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Had mine on the ice out of Brandenberg Saturday. Some nut drove his full size Ford F250 right behind us.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Vehicals on Hamlin on Saturday. Tons of quads and such.


----------



## rcdan-o (Nov 13, 2004)

I had my sportsman out on long lake in Portage Mi all weekend plenty of ice out there. Gettin snow now so would have to check the slush factor before venturing freely.


----------



## bentrod (Nov 27, 2004)

Today was my first time out, lots of ice, can't say much for the fish though. Now I gotta trick my rig out, too much crap to carry with no organization = big mess:help: . 

bentrod


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I got my dad to take his car out on Whitmore lake on Sunday. The ice was VERY thick though. I honestly would have felt 100% safe taking a truck out.


----------

